# Do snakes get worse before getting better (RI)???



## Snakebreak (Feb 25, 2020)

My snake seems to be more mucusy since giving him the antibiotics prescribed for him. 

Is it true that he will get worse before he gets better? 


Is he just bringing up the mucus so it rids his body of it? 

It's been 2 weeks now. His a albino Darwin 4 years old.
[doublepost=1582549975,1582549794][/doublepost]QUICK BACK STORY 


Temp and humidity are perfect and he only got RI because he escaped for 12 months. I have 10 other snakes who are also healthy and never had RI. 

He was very bad when I first brought him in his now on his second lot of antibiotics and his alot better but his still making noises and some mucus and its gotten worse since the 2nd month of antibiotics but it's definitely the right type of antibiotics and has been tested for everything and his healthy.


----------

